# V's Journal - Lets get bigger



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks again to all those who've made comments in my last journal. Well as you know the wedding is now over and my attempts at a diet are as well (Some may say that looking at these pics I wasn't on a diet but believe me I was.) 2.5 stone lost in a year an half, plus some muscle gains so thats a bonus.

Well, here's the current pics, not as defined as I was earlier this year but meh, can't do much about that.




























Plan is to lean bulk whilst continuing the cardio to try to shed some more lb of lard. Not completed my meal plans yet but you'll be the first to know when I have.

Gym first proper time today after the holiday and all went fairly well, pretty much the same max weights that I was managing 3 weeks ago so thats good.

Push session

DB Flat Press

12 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg, 8 x 30kg, 8 x 32.5kg, 4 x 35kg

DB Inc Press

10 x 25kg, 8 x 27.5kg, 6 x 27.5kg

Machine Flye (Straight arm machine)

10 x 50kg, 10 x 65kg, 10 x 65kg

Dips

3 x 15reps

Side Bends

3 x 12 reps x 25kg

Ball Crunches

3 x 15reps.

Food today has been

oats, protein powder, skimmed milk at 6am

100g chicken breast and handful of dry roasted nuts, omega3 capsule at 9

100g chicken breast and handful of dry roasted nuts, omega3 capsule at 12

600ml bottle of pepsi max about 130

train at 330

100g brown rice, 250g lean mince beef chilli at 530

250g quark at 930

not ideal i know, but as I said I ain't made a meal plan yet so just doing what I can for this week til I go shopping at the weekend for the good stuff.

comments, ideas, death threats, gifts all welcome.

Cheers for reading everyone

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well not many doms today yet, although they are usually 2 days after training so lets see if I can get out of bed tomorrow or not haha.

working late tonight so meals today will be

100g oats, 1 scoop protein powder, 200g skimmed milk 530am

100g chicken, 25g dry roasted peanuts, 1000mg omega 3 fishoil capsule 900am

100g chicken, 25g dry roasted peanuts, 1000mg omega 3 fishoil capsule 1230pm

protein shake with water, 1000mg omega 3 fishoil capsule roughly 430pm

250g lean mince chilli, 200g mixed veg 730pm

250g quark 930-10pm

drinking about 5 litres of water per day too.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Found it :bounce:

A new era begins..........good pics, if you can keep that V then you wont go far wrong......how long are you thinking on the muscle gain ???

Im turning round in a few weeks so up for the same, trying not to put on the flab will be interesting though, dont think you can get away from it, its just how much......hope im wrong.

Anyway, good luck, plenty of progress pics, get the diet right for you and we shall be following :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha still waiting on your pics dude. and what do you mean found it? I put a link at the end of my other journal ya wally.

oh and just bulk til christmas and then re-assess from there


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ok pull yesterday.

Pullups

8 x closegrip

8 x widegrip

6 x closegrip

4.5 x widegrip

5 x closegrip

2 x widegrip then 3 negatives.

Seated Rowing

10 x 20kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Shrugs

3 x 10 x 25kg each hand

Preacher Curls

3 x 8 x 20kg


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha still waiting on your pics dude. and what do you mean found it? I put a link at the end of my other journal *ya wally*.
> 
> oh and just bulk til christmas and then re-assess from there


 :lol: :lol: if it aint hitting me in the face i dont see it mate......

Bulk to xmas (18 weeks) , cracking idea, start planning next year !!!!........went the NPA BB show in Rugby weekend, Mrs says i should do next year, Master, old git style!! :lol: we shall see............cracking show though.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, your missus still training to compete then?

well diet is still in progress, been stupid busy this weekend so not had chance to do much of anything really. Makes me wish I was back to doing not much at work again, had loads of forum/research time then haha.

Big lat doms today, pecs still aching from last week, arms don't want to go straight cos bi's are tight haha gotta love the aching feeling of being 1 step nearer to the goal.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quick pre holiday fly by...best of luck D


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha cheers chuck


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> nice one mate, your missus still training to compete then?
> 
> .


Oh yes, more than ever.....think she wished she was up this year, anyway soon come round.

Get the diet sorted mate, bit easier on a bulk though, eat-eat-eat-eat-workout-eat-eat-sleep :lol:

Im just going to hate putting the flab on after the luvley diet, oh well......and the Doms, good stuff...lifting heavy :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye well trying a leanish bulk, so fairly low carb but highish fat. See how we go.

Will let you know when I get something sorted out mate, anyway soon be your holiday so then you can spend the whole holiday thinking about coming back training again haha.

I was very tempted to do some training whilst on holiday ( I did manage to find the gym and I went in to look, but then walked out and never went in that building again haha.) Not put alot of weight on over the holiday and weights are seeming to be pretty much the same as when I stopped 3 weeks ago so thats good too.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good stuff mate, yep, on me hols soon.....cant wait, mad though, 1 week in 52 dont sound right :confused1: when i win the lotto and all that 

And sod gyms on holiday, lots of walking and the like........bit of tan, bit of beer and BBQ's...................................bugger i hate work..

Clean Bulk, we shall see :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Aye, well will be as clean as I can make it. Luckily I don't mind eating the same thing everyday so that makes preparing and knowing what to eat when a bit easier.

Legs last night, been a while since I did them so have been hobbling up and down the stairs since I did them haha.

Squat - 10xBar weight, 10x20kg, 10x30kg, 5x40kg

45degree Leg Press - 10x100kg, 8x150kg, 8x150kg

Lying Ham Curl - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 5x50kg

Standing Calf Raise - 12x60kg, 12x67.5kg, 12x72.5kg

Leg Extension - 10x50kg, 10x57.5kg, 10x65kg

Ball Crunches - 3x12reps

Side Bends - 3x10x25kg

Not bad at all, comparing it to my last time. Hardly ever do squats so think I did fairly well. Leg Press was fairly soon after the squats so was a proper killing for my quads (hence why the leg extension was maxed at 65 when my usual max is 102.5kg lol) think I'll be walking a bit funny tomorrow.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

looking good mate! i dont do many squats either but going to try to chuck a few more sets in my leg workouts!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers pal, yeah I got a long way to go yet though (and alot of lard to shift too!)

my main problem is my knees, I can overextend my joints so accidentally twisted a knee when I was 15 and its never been fully fixed since. I struggle with some leg stuff which is why I've stuck with pressing rather than quat but just thought I'd give it a quick go as someone was already on the press when I got there.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Squats, the same here......more a case of i dont feel right for some reason......get it in the back when the weights going up, so tend to hack press more.

But go back to the squats every so often so i dont feel lazy.....

Good sesh mate, keep the weight going up and those legs will grow :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well legs are officially f***ed today, walking like john wayne after he's ridden his horse for 4 weeks solid!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha still can only just manage to get down the stairs. maybe squats followed by leg press followed by extensions are a bit much in 1 session


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha still can only just manage to get down the stairs. maybe squats followed by leg press followed by extensions are a bit much in 1 session


Nah, sounds like a good sesh:whistling:......keep it up mate, wont hurt forever, i think :thumbup1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Keep up the good work buddy! Glad you're finding the squats ok. Will follow your journal. Sub'd. :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, legs are finally working again haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well had our wedding reception party last friday so used the gym in the hotel, wasn't bad but only had a few machines and weights so didn't do that much. Still better than nothing. Then pretty much spent the entire weekend eating a drinking, oh well back to training now all the wedding stuff is over and done with.

p.s. anyone fancy buying any unused wedding presents off me?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well did a quick leg session yesterday, not got my weights with me but did 45 degree press, standing calf raise, leg extensions and seated ham curls.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> well did a quick leg session yesterday, not got my weights with me but did 45 degree press, standing calf raise, leg extensions and seated ham curls.


Improvisation - excellent work fella! Hope the wedding went well! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha nah I meant I ain't got the record of weights I lifted but those were the exercises I did. Think I got upto 150kg for 5 reps on leg press, 85.5 on calf raise, 65 on ham curl and 102kg on leg extensions


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha nah I meant I ain't got the record of weights I lifted but those were the exercises I did. Think I got upto 150kg for 5 reps on leg press, 85.5 on calf raise, 65 on ham curl and 102kg on leg extensions


Cool, sorry mate - got the wrong end of the stick! Looking good on the weights


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, and yeah wedding went brilliantly thanks.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

push today

DB flat press

20KG X 10, 20KG X 10, 32.5KG X 8, 35KG X 4.5, 35KG X 2.5 + 30KG X 2.5

DB Incline Press

22.5KG X 10, 22.5KG X 10, 27.5KG X 4

Cable Fly

35KG X 10, 40KG X 10, 45KG X 9

DB Pullover

35KG X 10 X 3SETS

DIPS

6, 7, 6REPS


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alreet...just checking in! How goes it..sold the house yet?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Alreet...just checking in! How goes it..sold the house yet?


ah hello fine lady, yip pretty much sold it, got a marathon 8 houses to look at today between 10 and 2olock haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well had a rubbish weekend (diet wise anyway - too much beer, pizza, cake etc...)

oh well sophies away next weekend so I can be a bit more strict with myself when she's not at home. Oh well have to make up for it all this week.

Hope everyone else has had a good time.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good time mate, been busy away at work, hence the no posts:rolleyes:

All looking good, away on me hols next week from Friday. sun sea and Super Bock on the way :thumbup1:

Keep it going mate, muscle's for xmas on order :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye well have a good holiday mate, forget about the training and enjoy yourself.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> aye well have a good holiday mate, forget about the training and enjoy yourself.


Cheers bud, ill be chillaxing alright, back on it BIG time when back :beer: :beer:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> aye well have a good holiday mate, forget about the training and enjoy yourself.


X2 buddy!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> ah hello fine lady, yip pretty much sold it, got a marathon 8 houses to look at today between 10 and 2olock haha.


8 houses in 4 hours - wow! Any of them alreet mate?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

non of them fit the bill. just gotta keep looking.

p.s. can I BE any more like austin powers?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well guys and gals, not had an update for a while on here so here's my last 3 sessions.

LEGS

45deg Leg Press

3 x 10 x 50kg warmup, 10 x 150kg, 5 x 180kg, 5 x 180kg (pure weights, not including the sled weight)

Seated Leg Extensions

10 x 72.5kg, 8 x 87.5kg, 5 x 95kg

Standing Calf Raises

10 x 60kg, 12 x 67.5kg, 12 x 75kg, 12 x 82.5kg (PB)

Laying Ham Curl

10 x 50kg, 10 x 55kg, 10 x 60kg (PB)

PULL

WG Pulldown

10 x 50kg, 8 x 72.5kg, 6 x 80kg

CG Pulldown

8 x 80kg, 6 x 80kg, 5.5 x 80kg

Shrugs

3 x 12 x 25kg in each hand

Bent over DB Row

10 x 20kg, 10 x 22.5kg, 10 x 25kg (PB)

45degree DB Curl

9 x 15kg, 9 x 15kg, 10 x 15kg

Chucked a Stiff Leg Deadlift in too (for a laugh)

3 x 10 x 20kg

PUSH

Flat BB Press

10 x 40kg, 6 x 50kg, 7 x 55kg, 4 x 60kg (PB)

Incline DB Press

10 x 22.5kg, 8 x 27.5kg, 8 x 30kg (PB)

Machine Fly

10 x 45kg, 10 x 65kg, 8 x 72.5kg (PB)

DB Pullovers

10 x 32.5kg, 10 x 37.5kg, 10 x 37.5kg

Side Bends

3 x 12 x 25kg

Dips

3 x 12 x Bodyweight.

Crunches on a Ball

15, 12, 12reps.

So there we have it another weeks worth of training and a few PB's, not bad if I do say so myself.

Comments are always welcome.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Plenty of PBs vsideboy,good going :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers matey, I'm still trying hard. greatness will come someday.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good work on the lifts buddy! Keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers man, think its gonna be legs tonight so lets see if I can get a bit of john wayne action tomorrow haha


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> cheers man, think its gonna be legs tonight so lets see if I can get a bit of john wayne action tomorrow haha


I hope your legs are sore as fu** mate today! Ha Ha! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah mate, I tend to get the aches and pains the 2 days after, so I'm not bad today even though I did:-

LEGS

Squat

10 x Bar Weight, 10 x 20kg, 6 x 40kg, 6.5 x 40kg (yes pitiful but I'm still crap at squats!)

45 degree Leg Press

10 x 100kg, 10 x 150kg, 6 x 200kg

Standing Calf Raise

12 x 60kg, 12 x 75kg, 12 x 82.5kg

Seated Ham Curl

10 x 50kg, 10 x 55kg, 10 x 60kg

Seated Leg Extension

10 x 50kg, 10 x 65kg, 10 x 72.5kg

Ball Crunch

3 x 15 reps

Side Bends

3 x 12 x 25kg

not that bad, wish I could lift the same on squats as I can on leg press but whatever, 200kg was frickin heavy though after doing the small weigh squats that I did.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well they've declared yet another 200+ redundancies at work so morals all dropped again. Once again our sites been hit the hardest, 212 out of a workforce of 1500ish, whereas the 2 main sites have only 298 out of a workforce of 6000+ each, they'll easy get that just from people retiring early whereas we've had 4 HR1's in the past 8 years I think so all our retirees have long gone now. Oh well, just gotta get on with it I guess.

so wasn't really feeling motivated at the gym yesterday but still managaed to squeeze out a PB on the flat press (almost killed myself getting them up to start the set off though jeez!)

PUSH

Flat DB Press

10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 9 x 35kg, 3 x 37.5kg (PB) followed fairly quickly by 10 x 30kg

Incline DB Press

3 x 30kg followed quickly by 6 x 25kg, 7 x 25kg, 7 x 25kg

Cable Fly

10 x 25kg, 10 x 35kg, 10 x 40kg, 8 x 45kg

Did 1 set of machine pullover at about 10 x 80kg and then called it a day as was just getting depressed and angry.

Roll on the weekend.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

A dude, sorry to hear bout the ****e at work.....crap stuff at the moment, hope you will be fine :thumbup1:

But, good stuff on the lifting, think that helps when work is crap, helps take your mind of it......just grit your teeth.

Be on a bit more now back, so good times, will get me new journal up soon, cant have you taking all the limelight :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers bud, aye just gotta keep the chin up and keep pumping the weights.

although still not ideal when in the process of buying a new house haha


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull on tuesday

Wide grip Pulldown

12 x 45kg, 12 x 45kg, 3 x 87.5 dropped to 2.5 x 80kg, 6.5 x 80kg, 6.5 x 80kg

Close Grip Pulldown

7 x 87.5kg, 6 x 87.5kg, 5 x 87.5kg drop to 6 x 72.5kg drop 5 x 55kg drop 9 x 45kg

Dual Seated Row

10 x 50kg, 10 x 60kg, 9 x 67.5kg, 8 x 67.5kg drop 8 x 55kg drop 10 x 45kg drop 10 x 35kg

Preacher Curl

10 x 20kg, 9 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg

Ball crunch

3 x 15 reps

Side Bends

3 x 12 x 25kg

Push Wednesday

BB Flat Press

10 x bar, 10 x 30kg, 6 x 60kg, 6 x 60kg, 4 x 60kg drop 5 x 40kg drop 10 x 20kg

Low Cable Fly (Never done the low one so wasn't sure what weight to use)

10 x 10kg, 10 x 15kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 25kg

Machine Incline Press

10 x 40kg, 10 x 57.5kg, 10 x 65kg, 5 x 72.5 drop 6 x 57.5kg drop 5 x 45kg drop 5 x 35kg

Machine Fly

10 x 45kg, 10 x 57.5kg, 8 x 65kg, 8 x 50kg, 6 x 40kg, 8 x 30kg

Dips

3 x 8

So quite a few drop sets sneaking in, thought I'd just do it for a change, see if we get some good aches or not.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

How the hell did I not see this...

Vside is on a bulk...BOOM. 

Weights and training are looking good buddy! Hows the eating going?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> How the hell did I not see this...
> 
> Vside is on a bulk...BOOM.  ?


Aye no-one seems to care about little old me boohoo :lol:



nothing2fear said:


> Weights and training are looking good buddy! Hows the eating going?


Weights could do with going up a bit more, and I need to get time to calc out my current eating plan but aye, alls still going good buddy. Thanks for popping in. :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well ello stranger  Sorry to hear about the job......your's safe?

Any news on the house? x


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

morning miss,

not sure about the job yet, still waiting to hear. Aye house is going well upto now just waiting for the survey and see what that turns up.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent work out buddy! Keep it up!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheers mate, still got last nights to post up but have left my bit of paper at home so can't remember the weights.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull on tuesday

Wide Pullup

6 x bodyweight, 4 x BW + 2 negatives, 3 x BW + 3 negatives

Close Grip Pullup

6 x BW, 5 x BW

Wide grip pulldown (dropset)

5 x 80kg, 5 x 65kg, 6 x 50kg, 10 x 40kg, 20 x 30kg

Narrow Grip Pulldown (dropset)

5 x 75kg, 6 x 57.5kg, 10 x 45kg, 12 x 35kg, 20 x 25kg

DB Bentover rowing

10 x 22.5kg, 8 x 25kg, 8 x 27.5kg

Shrugs

3 sets of 12 reps using 25kg each hand

Preacher Curl (EZ Bar)

10 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg

Side Bends

3 x 12 x 25kg

1 set of ball crunches as was shattered.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull last night

Wide Pullup

6 x bodyweight, 4 x BW + 3 negatives, 3 x BW + 3 negatives

Close Grip Pullup

5 x BW, 5 x BW, 5 x BW + 2 negatives

DB Bentover rowing

10 x 20kg, 10 x 25kg, 10 x 27.5kg

Shrugs

3 sets of 12 reps using 25kg each hand

Seated Rowing

10 x 50kg, 10 x 70kg, 8 x 90kg

Preacher Curl (EZ Bar)

10 x 20kg, 3 x 25kg + 3 x 20kg, 5 x 20kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Couldn't get motivated last week so didn't bother with the gym at all.

Managed a Push Last Night

BB Flat Press

10 x 30kg, 8 x 50kg, 6 x 60kg, 4 x 60kg + 3 x 50kg + 5 x 30kg

DB Inc Press

6 x 27.5kg, 8 x 25kg, 8 x 25kg (form wasn't brilliant on the 27.5kg so dropped weight to increase form)

DB Flat Flye

10 x 12.5kg, 8 x 15kg, 9 x 15kg

Dips

1 x 8reps, 1 x 6 reps + 2 negatives, 1 x 6 reps + 2 negatives

Ball Crunches

3 x 15

2 sets of planks, held for 30 seconds on all sides (front, sides, back)


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thought it had been quiet on the vside front. Nice to have ya back matey and get your a$$ into gear! Ha! :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

trying bud, just lack of motivation, as just been feeling weaker and weaker each time I've gone, yet I've not changed the diet so should be that.

Nice to be missed though.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hey hey everyone, well have quit the old gym, moved house, had christmas, put on some lard around the belly, done some decorating (all since november) and just joined another gym tonight.

I'm coming back baby!! Will keep you posted on progress.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well, still got doms from thursday nights first gym session in 5 months. Done fasted cardio friday morning and this morning (sunday) gonna hit the gym again tomorrow, wednesday and thursday this week I think.

Weights weren't upto what I finished at, but I'll get back upto them again.

Laters

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

2nd gym session of the year tonight, didn't go too badly however I did have a serious lack of energy.should be ok after a few more days of solid eating.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thursday 14/04/2011

Push Session

Forgot to record weights.

Monday 18/04/2011

Pull Session

Wide Pulldown - 25kg, 35kg, 55kg, 65kg, 70kg (Old PB was 87kg)

Seated Row - 45kg, 50kg, 55kg (Old PB was 70kg)

Standing Row (Machine) - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

DB Curl - 3 x 12.5kg

Tuesday 19/04/2011

Leg Session

Leg Press - maxed out at 90kg

Squat - Maxed out at 20kg (Old PB was 40kg)

Seated Leg Curl - Maxed at 40kg (Old PB was 60kg)

Leg Extension - Maxed out at 70kg (Old PB was 102.5)

Calf Raise - Maxed out at 70kg (Old PB was 82.5)

I don't think I'm doing too badly just now, its been 6 months since I last trained.


----------

